# anyone else feel their pulse in their head?



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

Something that has been bothering me lately. Can anyone relate with this? It mainly happens when I am lying down at night. My blood pressure was in the normal range last time I checked too.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

It's probably just your normal blood flow in your head against the pillow, which doesn't seem to affect blood pressure. I notice this too.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes. took me a while to figure it out. My ear was against the pillow and there was a strange tumpings sound revibrating throughout the bed.


----------



## stupiditytries (Jan 10, 2011)

It happens when I'm depressed and/or anxious.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

It happens me when I'm extremely anxious, stressed out or physically exhausted and sometimes when I have migraine.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

AlreadyOver said:


> It happens me when I'm extremely anxious, stressed out or physically exhausted and sometimes when I have migraine.


Hi, what other symptoms do you get along with that for your migraines?


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, I notice it when my ear is against the pillow while laying down.


----------



## mut (Jul 9, 2010)

i feel my pulse all the time when i'm lying down in bed .. and when i'm really anxious i feel it throughout the day.. i got used to it though..


----------



## joanne92 (Dec 14, 2011)

i feel a pulse in my ear and i can also hear my heartbeat in my head too sometimes , is that the same thing? x


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

If I lay on my stomach and up on my elbows I feel my blood pressure in my head or when I lay down - makes a lot of yoga poses uncomfortable for me


----------



## Rainbowmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

Yep, I get this too, it's quite a distraction when you want to get to sleep. Grrrr.


----------



## Cub (Jul 9, 2011)

I feel it everywhere once in a while, it's usually in a fixed spot. The sensation comes and goes but is most prominent when laying down. It occurs in the belly up to pectoral area, the ears, the temple, annnd I think that is all..

It's highly annoying feeling/sensing the beat because it makes it terribly difficult to entertain focused breathing, do yoga, lie down, have the head on its side, and lay on firm surfaces (as firm surfaces seem to help focus and re-vertebrate the beating sensation).


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

I have before , in my face, eyes, ears,


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this is strange, this very thing has been bothering me since the beginning of the year. Whenever I stand up from a sitting position, I feel pressure in my head, and when I lie down, my pulse does seem to beat very strongly.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah i feel in my head sometimes with headaches and anxiety. Also in the side of my neck too that only happens when I'm anxious and usually trying to fall asleep.


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

I get a weird pulsating feeling in the back of my head whenever I do cardio, dunno if it's similar to what you guys are feeling but it's definitely weird and uncomfortable


----------

